# Wood frame for granite countertop



## echouserepair (May 17, 2015)

Hi all. Here in Ecuador houses are made from poured concrete or cinder blocks. In my case its poured concrete. i would like to know how much support do you need for a granite countertop and how do you attach the wood frame to the wall. At the moment i just want to make the frame and later make the cabinets and other bits. here is a picture of the space i have to work in. 
http://imgur.com/oRlGAMd


----------



## ScottishCarpenter (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi!

I don't know what kinds of tools or fasteners you have to work with, but you can use a hammer drill (rotohammer) to pre drill holes in the concrete and screw through the wood into the concrete. That would be the cheapest and easiest way I know of unless you have one of those punch guns for fastening to concrete. As for support it depends on what sort of countertop you're building. Will it have cabinets under it, or legs like a table? And how long, wide, and think is the granite? You could put two supports along the wall at each end and have a cleat about it against he wall the runs the distance of the granite, then add two think support legs at the outside corners.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm not sure that that I would advise putting in a granite counter top without putting in the cabinets first. It is large and heavy and can be broken if not supported evenly. And I doubt that you would want to move it twice. Perhaps a temporary counter from plywood until you are ready.


----------



## joecaption (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm with slow on this one.


----------

